# Marketing T-shirts to the Christian Market



## Divinitee (May 5, 2007)

I have just started a Christian t-shirt line. My website is working, and I have begun to utilize word of mouth marketing, however I am looking for some tips or advice from individuals who are also marketing to this same group. I would also like to see what the monthly sales range is within the Christian sector of the market. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Work it. Work it. Work it. It will take a while, but it is all about word of mouth and building a foundation up. Try some marketing tactics, like seeing if you can put some shirts in the local book store(s). At church. Hand out fliers at concerts. maybe if there is a local festival or church outing, you could give away some free ones.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jasonda posted this link last year, you'll probably find it useful:
christianteeresearch.com


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

You've already got a great name! I'm not usually a fan of t-shirt pun-age, but you got me!


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have found that the Christian tees I sell at all the local events I go to have been the best sellers. I have had several people come to events just because they knew I'd be there and have some Christian tees. There is not very many places to buy shirts of this kind except in Springfield MO. which is 1 hour from where we live and operate our home based business. 

Of course we do live in the Bible Belt so that helps.

Also helps that I'm an ordained Freewill Baptist Minister.....

Word of mouth will help you alot. Also like prometheus said, work it.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## animarket (Jul 8, 2010)

This is an aged thread, so I may not be replying to the original poster, but I will comment nevertheless.

Social media is a huge help. Create a branded Facebook page and don't overpush your product via your page. Offer some promotions and post some inspirational quotes, Bible scripture, Christian videos, etc. and just put a link in the bottom of each post. People will start to get familiar with you and your brand, and this will translate into sales.

As far as monthly sales, I think this would vary just like any eCommerce business. A company like C28 has several brick and mortar mall stores. NOTW has a huge presence online as well as some other brands. Their gear is also in stores across the country.

A single eCommerce store with a strong facebook page and good Google rankings could do $1000-5000 in sales. That's a wide range. But just saying a one site, ecommerce business could make legitimate money online. The good Google rankings is the key.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Its all depend on the visitor rate, sales are directly proportional to visitors. Best way to get visitors is SEO and social media.


----------



## animarket (Jul 8, 2010)

printingray said:


> Its all depend on the visitor rate, sales are directly proportional to visitors. Best way to get visitors is SEO and social media.


Visitor count has no direct proportion to sales. You can get tons of traffic for all kinds of keywords, for example. But if you are targeting the wrong keywords, these visits will not be converting to sales. 

Anyone who is new to web sales needs to focus in on getting quality traffic, not quantity at first. Do some keyword research and find out what keywords will best convert to sales.

If you only sell Christian T-shirts, then is Christian Apparel or Christian Clothing likely going to be your best keywords? No. If you only carry Christian t-shirts, then start with keywords relating to t-shirts. Go find your competition and see what they are doing as well.

Never buy traffic from any of these Traffic websites. Never place an ad on some totally unrelated website just because of the traffic. Traffic means nothing. Conversions are everything.


----------

